# Price of a Trailer



## JRyno10 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a 10' jon that i have been loading in the back if my truck for a around 6 weeks now and it is not so much fun. So I have started looking for a trailer and have been looking around local craigslist for a about a month now and haven't been lucky enough to find a great deal on a trailer for my 10er'. Seems to me that people way over price them around my area. How much should a trailer for a 10'er cost? I just found one and the guy is willing to separate his/boat trailer and wants 200$ which is by far the best deal I have found (most are 400-600). What do yal think, is it a fair price or overpriced?


----------



## Kismet (Aug 10, 2012)

Your market will set the price, generally.

However, with a 10' jonny, 'bout anything will carry it. Extend your search for *any *2-wheel trailer, and you can make simple mods to carry the boat. Regular flat bed is just fine.

Alternatives I've seen include some folks who just want to get rid of their rigs or crummy boats, and are selling the package just to get it out of the yard. Get rid of the boat, keep the trailer.

Best wishes.


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 10, 2012)

Check out inlovewithsufins first build Buckshot https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26077. But im looking for a trailer for my 15 to. $200 sounds pretty good to me. I dont know what kind of shape it is in though.


----------



## azekologi (Aug 11, 2012)

Kismet said:


> Your market will set the price, generally.



Agreed. If you keep your eye on CL you might be able to find a gem, but if your area is anything like mine a trailer (w/ no boat) will go fast. When I found my new trailer I ended up selling the POS trailer that came with my boat in about 2hrs.

As you're only dealing with a 10' tinny, make sure that you don't rule out Jet Ski trailers...many will fit your application with very little modifications and I found (locally anyway) that a lot of people sell their Ski and are left with a trailer to sell separately.

I can tell you, based on my market anyway, that $300-$500 is reasonable, $200-$300 is possible, but usually involves some work. Keep in mind that when you look at the trailer there are many 'negotiable' bargaining points; overall condition of course, tires, wiring, lights, winch, etc. If the trailer needs some conditioning don't hesitate to mention that to the seller in hopes to knock a few $$ off of the price...a new winch is going to cost you $30-$60, a wiring kit and/or lights can easily be $10-$50, tires can be another $100 or so. Ask for whatever you feel is fair/reasonable, the worst a seller can say is "no".

Good luck.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 11, 2012)

I just purchased one of the "kit" trailers from Harbor Freight to make/modify into a canoe trailer (220.00) I haven't begun assembly yet but all of the parts are here according to the parts listing. Once I have it together and confirmed that its square I plan to weld the metal braces together so its not reliant on just the bolts/nuts. Then I'll need to figure the bunk situation and tie downs. It comes complete with the lights and decent 12" wheels and tires, we'll see.....
Maybe I'll post some pics as I go????


----------



## Kismet (Aug 11, 2012)

Bailey Boat said:


> I just purchased one of the "kit" trailers from Harbor Freight to make/modify into a canoe trailer (220.00) I haven't begun assembly yet but all of the parts are here according to the parts listing. Once I have it together and confirmed that its square I plan to weld the metal braces together so its not reliant on just the bolts/nuts. Then I'll need to figure the bunk situation and tie downs. It comes complete with the lights and decent 12" wheels and tires, we'll see.....
> Maybe I'll post some pics as I go????




Just one point on the Harbor Freight trailers: I bought a two-wheel, 1150lb cap, HF trailer last year. It actually comes with one million, two hundred thousand, four hundred and eighty-six bolts, washers and nuts. HONEST. :---) 

Well, around there, anyway. Took two days for two guys to bolt the sunnuvagun together. Hauls my cycle and, right now, the duck skiff, just fine, but it felt like I was counting grains of sand on a beach when we started.

Have fun. Good luck.


----------



## Tim Murphy (Aug 11, 2012)

Dear JRyno,

I can't speak for Florida but here in Pennsylvania if the trailer isn't sold with a title it pretty much needs to be free for all the trouble you will have to get it tagged and moving down the road. Please check your DMV rules before you buy.

If the trailer has a title and it is in good shape with working lights, decent bunks, a working winch, etc then $ 200.00 seems fair. Just so you know, in this neck of the woods you can buy a brand new galvanized Load-Rite trailer with 12" wheels capable of hauling a 14' boat for less than $ 600.00.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## V8_TITAN (Aug 12, 2012)

I didnt read the whole thing but keep your eyes open on Tampa craigslist. Ive picked nice jetskie trailers for 50 to 250 just to re-sell them. a brand new trailer ranges around 1100 I think, so anything under 500 isnt a terrible deal, but I see them (nice) go for 250 to 400. you just have to be quick because they go Fast ! if you dont believe me go on tampa craigslist anytime during the day in the boat section, hit search wait 5 minutes and hit search again and see how fast things make it down the page...I have my craigslist app on my phone and i open it when im not doing anything and take a look at the first few posts to see if any amazing-got-to-go-get-it-right-now-deals pop up jump on them.. takes time but deff worth it. 

the 16 foot jon boat I have now, I paid 200 for with title, and nice trailer. and I bought another one with a running 25 horse evinrude, trailer, tank, swivel seats and other crap for 400...the deals are out there man.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 12, 2012)

[/quote]Just one point on the Harbor Freight trailers: I bought a two-wheel, 1150lb cap, HF trailer last year. It actually comes with one million, two hundred thousand, four hundred and eighty-six bolts, washers and nuts. HONEST. :---) 

Well, around there, anyway. Took two days for two guys to bolt the sunnuvagun together. Hauls my cycle and, right now, the duck skiff, just fine, but it felt like I was counting grains of sand on a beach when we started.

Have fun. Good luck. 

[/quote]

Actually this one only has 34 bolts and locking nuts??? Maybe they have "improved them".....
I do need to go buy a 17mm wrench, the socket won't work on many of the nuts because of how they are located. Strange enough the bolts are SAE (5/8) with metric threads and the nuts are metric sized (17mm)?????


----------



## JRyno10 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for their input! I have looked around for a used utility trailer and even the new ones from harbor freight to convert into a boat trailer. Today I found someone selling a "jon boat trailer" for 150$ but looks like it needs some work. Someone made a good point about a title.. which had slipped my mine. But apparently in FL you can simply do it with a bill of sale, and previous registration as long as the VIN is there and if there isnt one you can simply claim its homemade. Anyhow I hope to check it out tomorrow!


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 18, 2012)

JRyno10 said:


> Thanks everyone for their input! I have looked around for a used utility trailer and even the new ones from harbor freight to convert into a boat trailer. Today I found someone selling a "jon boat trailer" for 150$ but looks like it needs some work. Someone made a good point about a title.. which had slipped my mine. But apparently in FL you can simply do it with a bill of sale, and previous registration as long as the VIN is there and if there isnt one you can simply claim its homemade. Anyhow I hope to check it out tomorrow!




JRyno, I live in Florida and I did the homemade trailer thing with my old jon/trailer. I had the seller sign a form that was at the DMV (for homemade trailers). The trailer didnt have any serial #s, or any that were visible. I had to take it to a weigh station as well. No problem.


----------

